# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Lỗ hổng Internet Explorer tăng gấp đôi so với 2013

## jindo11111

*Một báo cáo gần đây của Bromium Labs đã chỉ ra rằng, Internet Explorer là một trong những phần mềm bị khai thác lỗ hổng nhiều nhất trong năm 2014 với số lỗ hổng bị khai tác tăng hơn 100% kể từ năm 2013.*
*[replacer_img]
*
_Internet Explorer_ trở thành một trong những phần mềm bị khai thác lỗ hổng nhiều nhất trong năm 2014 với số lỗ hổng bị khai thác tăng hơn 100% từ năm 2013, tuy nhiên người dùng không cần phải lo lắng do Microsoft vẫn còn hỗ trợ cho Internet Explorer và các bản vá lỗi cũng đã được tung ra khá nhanh.
Trong một bản báo cáo gần đây, _Bromium Labs_ đã phân tích các lỗ hổng trên IE bị khai thác trong vòng 6 tháng đầu năm nay và cho rằng các lỗ hổng được khai thác trên IE còn nhiều hơn cả trên _Java_ và _Flash Player_. "_Internet Explorer đã phải tung ra nhiều bản vá lỗi bảo mật trong hơn một thập kỷ qua, và số bản vá lỗi nhiều nhất được tung ra là vào 6 tháng đầu năm 2014_".
Trong báo cáo của Bromium Labs cũng cho biết, Microsoft đã làm nhiều động thái rút ngắn thời gian cập nhật cho trình duyệt IE xuống, cụ thể là đối với trình duyệt IE 9 là 90 ngày, IE 10 là 2 tuần và IE 11 là 5 ngày.

"_Trong 6 tháng đầu năm 2014, Internet Explorer là phần mềm có nhiều lỗ hổng bị khai thác nhất cũng như có số lượng bản vá được phát hành nhiều nhất vượt cả Java của Oracle và Flash Player của Adobe. Bromium Labs tin rằng trình duyệt sẽ tiếp tục là nơi tuyệt vời để các hacker thể hiện tài năng của mình. Người dùng cuối vẫn là mối quan tâm chính cho các chuyên gia an ninh mạng vì họ là mục tiêu dễ bị tấn công nhất_", ông _Rahul Kashyap,_ trưởng bộ phận an ninh bảo mật của _Bromium c_ho biết.
Ông cũng nói thêm rằng: "_Trình duyệt web luôn luôn là một nơi yêu thích cho các cuộc tấn công, và bây giờ những hacker đang làm điều đó thường xuyên hơn đặc biệt trên Internet Explorer_".
Điều đáng chú ý đó là Microsoft sẽ trao thưởng cho những người dùng phát hiện lỗ hổng bảo mật trên trình duyệt của mình, điều đó chứng tỏ Microsoft vẫn còn đang rất tích cực trong việc phát hiện lỗ hổng trên IE để có thể sửa chữa kịp thời.
Internet Explorer hiện vẫn đang là trình duyệt phổ biến nhất trên toàn thế giới, vì thế tất nhiên nó sẽ là mục tiêu cho nhiều cuộc tấn công của các hacker. Do đó người dùng nên chú ý, nếu có bất kỳ vấn đề gì bất thường thì hãy tìm cách sửa chữa sớm nhất có thể để tránh những rủi ro đáng tiếc xảy ra.

----------

